# New toy - IC-M23



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Well,

Have decided to bite the bullet and treat myself to a hand held VHF. So picked up the Icom IC-23M (http://www.icom-australia.com/products/ ... c-m23.html) . Looks good so far, in that it floats, is water proof and is a 5W unit. I scored it for a princely sum of $265 from Keogh's marine electronics.

my next item on the procurement is an E-PIRB.....


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

How is the new toy - exceeded any of your expectations in the short time you have been using it?


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

YakCult said:


> How is the new toy - exceeded any of your expectations in the short time you have been using it?


Mate, sorry for the uber late reply! But it has been very good!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

No worries!
I have had a very similar model (got it in HK) for a couple of years now - never a problem!


----------

